# esquema /etc/rc.d funciona no gentoo?

## domus-br

olá pessoal, como vai tudo joia?!

seguinte estou aqui usando o gentoo 1.4, esta redondinho, mas eu nao sei exatamente qual o esquema de inicializaçao o gentoo se baseia, eu queria adicionar alguns comandos, parametros, modprobe etc.., mas nao tenho certeza se realmente se eu criar as rc.d irao funcionar, alguem ai q usa gentoo, pode me confirmar isso?

obrigado

----------

## darktux

Para os módulos tens /etc/modules.autoload.

Para comandos mais "ocasionais" tens /etc/conf.d/local.start

----------

## domus-br

valeu obrigado

----------

## humpback

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/rc-scripts.xml

Esde doc explica muito bem o funcionamento do sistema de rc.scripts do gentoo. Vai desde o basico (adicionar, apagar coisas dos runlevels) ate ao criar init scripts.

----------

